# Free games - amnesia: the dark desent, Thomas was alone, Botanical



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 15, 2013)

due to bundles i have steam code for these

ask and ye shall recive


----------



## Epona (Aug 16, 2013)

We already have 2 of those, but what is Botanical?


----------



## maomao (Aug 16, 2013)

Botanicula


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 16, 2013)

if this looks good to you



it is yours


----------



## Epona (Aug 16, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> if this looks good to you
> 
> 
> 
> it is yours




It doesn't look like my sort of thing, but if it's in any way platformy (especially in a modern platformy sense iykwim) then Nate would love it if there is no other interest. He really seems to like modern 'out there' platform games


----------



## tommers (Aug 16, 2013)

I'll take Thomas was alone. Ta.


----------



## Cid (Aug 16, 2013)

I'll take bontanicula if pones doesn't want it.


----------



## Cid (Aug 16, 2013)

How do you work out which games you have spares of btw?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 29, 2013)

shit forgot about this

any other takers?


----------



## Cid (Aug 29, 2013)

I've got a Portal 2 and a Saints Row 2 going it seems...

If someone else wants Botanicula they're welcome to it, I'm unlikely to play it (Kerbal, Total War). Quite er... 'like' to try Amnesia though, they've got a new one out soon.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 31, 2013)

Cid said:


> I've got a Portal 2 and a Saints Row 2 going it seems...
> 
> If someone else wants Botanicula they're welcome to it, I'm unlikely to play it (Kerbal, Total War). Quite er... 'like' to try Amnesia though, they've got a new one out soon.


 
Is portal still available? Could I have it if so, please?


----------



## Cid (Aug 31, 2013)

Yep, PM me email address or steam account.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 1, 2013)

Cid said:


> Yep, PM me email address or steam account.


Nice one,  thanks! 

Steam account is Fez909. 

How do you check if you have spare games? I'm sure I have multiple copies of at least two games due to bundles but don't know how to give them away.


----------



## Cid (Sep 1, 2013)

Now known as 'Try hard with a [sic] vengance'? 

Account name (on the store, library, community bar), inventory (bottom of drop-down menu), gifts. Need to friend someone or have their email. Shippou-Sensei sent me a code, but I have no idea how to do that or what to do with it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 1, 2013)

they are in your gift section.  but sometimes  you don't get a second copy with bundles.

to add the game   go to activate game in steam


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 1, 2013)

Cid said:


> Now known as 'Try hard with a [sic] vengance'?



Is that aimed at me? No, if so. 



> Account name (on the store, library, community bar), inventory (bottom of drop-down menu), gifts. Need to friend someone or have their email. Shippou-Sensei sent me a code, but I have no idea how to do that or what to do with it.



Cheers!


----------



## Cid (Sep 1, 2013)

Are you sure your steam account is 'Fez909'?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 1, 2013)

Cid said:


> Are you sure your steam account is 'Fez909'?



Have just checked and it is lowcase 'f' but I tried logging in with uppercase and that got me in anyway, so I presume it's not important?

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197969029423/

Direct link to my profile.


----------



## Cid (Sep 1, 2013)

Er... you haven't got a '909' on the end... 

I'll add you now.


----------



## Cid (Sep 1, 2013)

Sent...


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 1, 2013)

much obliged! I sent you a message on steam just then but not sure if you're seeing 'em but thanks a lot. Been wanting to play this for ages but too skint.

I had a look to see if I had doubles to see if I could offer you anything back, but shippy is right - the bundles seem to filter out the ones you've already got 

Sorry


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 2, 2013)

due to pre-ordering the bureau  i have  bonus copies of all the previous  xcom games


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 3, 2013)

Epona said:
			
		

> It doesn't look like my sort of thing, but if it's in any way platformy (especially in a modern platformy sense iykwim) then Nate would love it if there is no other interest. He really seems to like modern 'out there' platform games



Has he tried The Showdown Effect by Paradox?


----------

